# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  вопросы воспитания - какие рамки и границы нужны ребенку?

## Домик в деревне

Вот собственно вопрос.
Всем ясно, что ребенку нужны границы, определенные директивы. Т.е. разрешать все - это невозможно, нужно четко объяснять, что можно, а что нельзя. Так ребенку легче ориентироваться, осознавать себя в пространстве.
Я что-то совсем запуталась. Напишите, пожалуйста, что у вас дома нельзя ни под каким предлогом. Хочется понять, насколько много границ у детей возраста моего сына или плюс минус год (хаха).

----------


## kazangi

у нас нельзя - это то, что нельзя никому и никогда, что физически невозможно. И то, что нельзя - не делаем мы сами. Нельзя то, что опасно и то, что причиняет вред и боль другим живым существам. Нельзя перебегать дорогу, нельзя бить собаку... Есть "не надо" - это то, что в принципе возможно сделать, но крайне нежелательно. Не надо тяжелое носить, не надо кота целовать, не надо на улицу без шапки, когда холодно, не надо прыгать на лестнице... Можно все, что дает жизненный опыт - ходить по лужам, подметать веником, месить тесто и солить суп, кормить зверей...

----------


## Polixenia

У нас нельзя, в первую очередь, бить других. То есть даже маленькую Лизу мы сейчас учим: можно погладить маму-папу-сестричку-бабушку-дедушку по щеке, по голове - но бить, когда больно, нельзя. Еще каку с пола нельзя подбирать :Smile:  Конечно, это мама недоглядела. Но если деть поднимает что-то с пола и я оперативно отреагировала ("Кака, брось!"), то тут же бросает. 

Если говорить о запретах применительно к более старшему ребенку, то нельзя врать. 

Еще нельзя долго смотреть мультики и долго играть в комп. Вот сейчас написала и подумала, что надо бы по-другому формировать запреты. Без отрицания. То есть не нельзя долго смотреть ТВ, а "мультики смотрим 20-30 минут". Как-то так.

----------


## Panda

хм. вот насчет врать: 
Polixenia вы, наверное, про старшую дочку говорили. 8 лет - для меня это еще очень далеко. моей дочке пока 4,5 года. и она врет! )))  (ну так все говорят). но я называю это "фантазирует". так сказать, сензитивный период для формирования соответствующего процесса - фантазирования. если честно, меня это очень забавляет, т.к. во время "вранья" (даже явно неудачного) она смотрит прямо в глаза с таким чистым добрым взглядом, что хочется просто рассмеяться ))) если фантазии не к месту, то улыбаясь, говорю: фантазерка ты моя (она понимает, что фокус не получился).

----------


## Panda

насчет воспитания и границ. скажу что есть на данном этапе (4,5 года): все, что развивает ее разрешаю (почти всегда, если нет спешки). 
основные ограничения касаются обращения ее внимания с себя на других (официально это называется социализацией). т.е. даю понять, что есть не только ее желания, но и желания других. и время для разных занятий бывает не всегда (ну то есть не "вынь да положь"). 
например: -мама, пойдем в куклы играть. -подожди, покушаю и пойдем. -нет, я хочу сейчас, сейчас, сейчааас!!!! -полина, ты покушала, а я еще нет, я голодная, мне нужно покушать, чтоб сил набраться. подожди 5 минут. (срабатывает).
или
во время того, как я с кем-нибудь разговариваю, полина постоянно отвлекает нас (явно хочет внимания). -полина, сейчас я скажу, а потом ты - поочереди.

ну как-то так. причем раньше тоже объясняла. но сейчас она почувствовала свою уверенность и ооочень настойчиво требует своего. поэтому веду себя с ней строже (полинка искусно научилась давить на жалость - малейший "шаг в сторону", и ее уже не остановить).

была у нее привычка по вечерам: - пойдем кушать. -не хочу/(или ест очень мало). (никто не заставляет). приходит время спать спустя 15 минут. -пойдем спать. -я кушать хочу.
вот здесь у меня были долгие терзания, как правильно поступить. были разные варианты. 1) пойти покормить (соответственно это быстро переросло в ритуал, не есть со всеми, а есть (причем долго и медленно), когда спать). 2) сказать: теперь завтра есть будешь, и уложить спать (просыпалась через 2 часа и просила есть! уже не отказывала, но ночные блуждания и крошки в кровати мне не понравились сразу). 3) сказать, что все уже покушали, свет на кухне выключили,и можно только попить водички. приносилась кружка воды, ставилась на стол. перед сном полина пила и спала спокойно (иногда просыпалась ночью 1 раз и самостоятельно подходила к столу и пила воду). в следующий вечер при отказе ужинать, напоминала про вариант с водой: если опять отказывалась - не заставляли, но это редко. обычно спокойно садилась и кушала. главное сразу после этого идти укладывать, т.к. передышка в 20 мин между ужином и сном запускает новое желание подкрепиться ))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Polixenia

> хм. вот насчет врать: 
> Polixenia вы, наверное, про старшую дочку говорили. 8 лет - для меня это еще очень далеко. моей дочке пока 4,5 года. и она врет! )))  (ну так все говорят). но я называю это "фантазирует". так сказать, сензитивный период для формирования соответствующего процесса - фантазирования. если честно, меня это очень забавляет, т.к. во время "вранья" (даже явно неудачного) она смотрит прямо в глаза с таким чистым добрым взглядом, что хочется просто рассмеяться ))) если фантазии не к месту, то улыбаясь, говорю: фантазерка ты моя (она понимает, что фокус не получился).


*Panda*, я имела в виду именно вранье, не фантазирование. Это другое. Вот, например, был у нас такой случай. Насте было 5 лет, обнаружила у нее магнитик на холодильник. "Откуда?" - "Бабушка дала". Потом случайно узнаем, что бабушка ничего Насте не давала, она сама сняла у нее магнитик с холодильника и принесла домой. Вроде, мелочь, фигня. Но мне кажется, именно с таких мелочей и начинается крупное вранье. Поэтому мы ее наругали здорово. Но чужих вещей она больше никогда не брала. 

Вот еще, когда мелкая была, года полтора, уже тогда учила, что чужие игрушки можно брать только с разрешения хозяина. И отдавать, если требуют назад. Она как-то быстро это усвоила. Игрушки у других детей не отбирала.

----------

